# Nerve XC 9.0, Knacken an der Kurbel



## c681 (23. April 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

habe mein Nerve nun 2 Wochen (150km) und schon Stress damit. Beim Treten mit mittlerer Belastung knackt es aus dem Bereich der Kurbel (X0) bzw des Tretlagers ( 									 																				Truvativ  GXP BB																			). Das Ganze hat sich über die letzten 50km noch verstärkt. Pedale hab ich bereits geprüft und auch mal andere zum Testen angeschraubt. Auch an der Sattelstütze kanns nicht liegen, denn im Wiegetritt tritt das Problem auch auf, dort sogar noch deutlicher. Im Stand lässt sich das Geräusch reproduzieren, wenn man die Bremse zieht oder mit dem Rad gegen eine Wand anstößt und dann das mit leichtem Druck aufs Pedal tritt. Dann hört man ein deutliches Knacken, das beim Lösen des Drucks nochmal ertönt. 
Im Übrigen scheinen die innenverlegeten Züge zu Klappern wenn man über holpriges Gelände fährt. 
Hat mir irgendjemand der Nerve Besitzer einen Rat?


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2011)

Hy,

hatte ich auch mal: Problem war nicht das Innenlager, sondern der Schnellspanner am Hinterrad - der war nicht richtig fest. Einfach mal lösen und richtig anziehen, evtl. ist dann das Problem schon erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ca501 (23. April 2011)

servus

leider kann ich nix produktives beitragen, außer dass mein alpinist auch knackt. vom geräusch her könnte es ein seilzug sein, der an den rahmen schlägt oder auch die lagerstellen schwinge-rahmen. ich kann´s nicht wirklich lokalisieren. der schnellspanner am sattel ist es nicht, und die pedale wurden in Koblenz ordentlich gefettet. überlege mir das bike in koblenz in der werkstatt abzuliefern.

grüße


----------



## c681 (24. April 2011)

Ich vermute wirklich, dass es das Lager ist  und die anderen Ursachen alle Wegfallen, denn ich kann das Knacken ja im Stand nachvollziehen. Teilweise hab ich das sogar schon geschafft wenn ich nicht auf dem Rad gesessen bin und die Kurbel von Hand gedreht hab


----------



## ml-55 (24. April 2011)

ab nach Kowwelenz, mach aber nen Termin aus damit du es nicht zu lange da lassen musst

eventuell noch bis winter warten, knacken stört ja nicht allzusehr


----------



## Stango (24. April 2011)

ca501 schrieb:


> servus
> 
> leider kann ich nix produktives beitragen, außer dass mein alpinist auch knackt. vom geräusch her könnte es ein seilzug sein, der an den rahmen schlägt oder auch die lagerstellen schwinge-rahmen. ich kann´s nicht wirklich lokalisieren. der schnellspanner am sattel ist es nicht, und die pedale wurden in Koblenz ordentlich gefettet. überlege mir das bike in koblenz in der werkstatt abzuliefern.
> 
> grüße



Wenn die Bremsleitung genauso verlegt ist wie bei meinem Vertride, dann weiß ich waran es liegt. In der nähe der Hinterradbremse gibt es bei mir einen durchsichtigen Rahmenschutz. Wenn der Hinterbau einfedert "klebt" die Bremsleitung noch kurz an dem Teil, bis sie losbricht und ein "knacken" zu hören ist. Ich habe die Bremsleitung mit Teflonband beklebt und das Knacken ist verschwunden 
Es kann aber natürlich auch das Lager sein...


----------



## schappi (24. April 2011)

Hast du die Pedalgewinde auch vor dem Einschrauben gefettet?


----------



## c681 (24. April 2011)

Hi, 
ja hatte auch mal andere Pedale dran, ohne Verbsserung. 
Gefettet hab ich Sie wirklich ausgiebig. Das zweite mal sogar mit Kupferpaste. Beides mal aber auch hier ohne Erfolg. 
Das mit dem Rahmenschutz kann es nicht sein, da es nur beim Treten auftritt, auch bei gesperrten Dämpfern und ohne Wippen.

Nach Koblenz zu fahren bedeutet für mich eine 700km Tour. Und auseinanderschreiben um es in den Bikeguard Karton zu quetschen möchte ich eigentlich auch ungern. Wer schraubt schon sein komplett neues Rad gerne derart auseinander. Zumal ich es extra wegen der Komplettmontage in Koblenz geholt hatte.


----------



## Bikebmin (26. April 2011)

Hi,

ist das so eine Art von kurzem und knackigen Ticken? Fing bei mir auf Druck am rechten Pedal an und ist jetzt an beiden Pedalen, wenn ich Druck mache.

Sattelstütze habe ich gefettet.
Lagerstellen am Hinterbau wurden geölt - normales Öl, kein WD oder Multispray.
Den Tip mit dem Festziehen der Hinterradachse habe ich ausprobiert, und sogar noch etwas Öl an die Auflageflächen gegeben. 
Es ist noch da.

Ich glaube fast, es liegt an der Verschraubung der Pedale (Zackenrahmen am Aluträger). Ich habe normale XT Pedale mit Haken drauf (ja, ich schäme mich dafür, aber Klickies trau ich mich nicht).

Was hast Du denn für Pedale dran?


----------



## c681 (27. April 2011)

Hi, 
ja es ist ein kurzes tickendes Geräusch. Tritt nur beim Treten auf. Der Mensch aus meinem Bikeladen meinte es könne auch am Rahmen liegen, kann ich mir allerdings schlecht vorstellen da es ja nur beim Treten auftritt und da ab und zu auch bei gaaanz leichter Belastung, also ohne den Rahmen groß zu belasten. Pedale sind die PDM 324 von Shimano.
Hast du mal jmd nach Deiner Vermutung schauen lassen oder selbst dran gebastelt?


----------



## LimaBravo (27. April 2011)

Hallo,

schau dir mal die kette an, mir ist bei der kette eine lasche gebrochen  und die hat auch ein tickendes geräusch gemacht, dacht auch zuerst an die kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (27. April 2011)

Hatte auch mal komische Geräusche beim Radeln - ständige Fehlzündungen, und das ohne Verbrennungsmotor. Die Lösung: Ernährungsplan umstellen! Tippe auf zuviel Proteine in Form von Hülsenfrüchten.


----------



## dahawaiandino (27. April 2011)

ich hatte bei meinem nerve xc9 auch so ein "knacken", auch bei meinem alten scale hörte man ein knacken.

bei beiden rädern kahm das geräusch nach den ersten ca. 3000km.

versuch mal ALLE schrauben am bike nach zu ziehen, besonders die am hinterbau, bei meinen räder lies sich jedes mal eine schraube um ca eine viertel umdrehung nachziehen.

danach war das knacken immer weg!!!


----------



## c681 (27. April 2011)

hm danke für die tipps. komischerweise kann ich das geräusch auch nachstellen wenn ich im stand die bremse ziehe und dann mal mit leicheter kraft aufs pedal "trete" wenn die kurbel in der waagerechten ist.


----------



## Daseca (27. April 2011)

Das hört sich ganz stark nach Tretlager an. Hast du die Lagerschalen mal nachgezogen?

Gruß

Hier ma ne Anleitung

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/anleitung-zum-montieren-demontieren-von-hollowtech-ii-kurbel-t-6139-1.html


----------



## c681 (29. April 2011)

Im Moment hab ich das Rad beim Händler des Vertrauens. Er schaut es sich mal an. Von Canyon höre ich seit Tagen nichts obwohl ich meine Reklamation schon am vergangenen Wochenende per Webformular verschickt hatte.


----------



## Bikebmin (29. April 2011)

Ich habe gestern mal die Pedale raus geht und die Gewinde neu gefettet. Zusätzlich noch etwas Öl an die Verschraubung der Pedalachse mit dem "Rahmen".
Fahren werde ich evtl. heute oder am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickendestroye (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich hatte das gleiche Problem an meinem neuen Nerve XC 6.0. Mein Fahrraddoktor hat die Ursache gleich gefunden und behoben. Er hatte das gleiche Problem bei einem Nerve XC 8.0 letztes Jahr schon mal gehabt. Es war.............das Schaltauge...........welches "trocken" angeschraubt war. Er hat es glaub ich mit Monagepaste behandelt und weg waren die Geräusche! 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!!


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2011)

Das hatte ich auch einmal, das das Schaltauge Knacken verursacht hat!


----------



## Cortezsi (2. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch einmal, das das Schaltauge Knacken verursacht hat!



Wogegen bist Du gerauscht? Ersatzschaltauge dabei gehabt?


----------



## Bikebmin (4. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hast du die Pedalgewinde auch vor dem Einschrauben gefettet?



Bin heute gefahren und siehe da, das Ticken beim kraftvolleren Treten ist weg!

Zur Wiederholung, falls nicht oben mitgelesen:
Gewinde der Pedale & Kurbel gesäubert und gefettet.
Ein bischen normales Öl (ist kein Nähmaschinenöl drin, sondern normales Schmieröl) an die Pedale getropft, da wo der schw. Rahmen mit dem Aluträger verschraubt ist (alle 4 Stellen). Das hatte jetzt ein paar Tage Zeit, einzuziehen ->







War nicht wesentlich für mich das weg zu bekommen, aber ohne Ticken fährt es sich doch schöner.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit der Kurbel/den Pedalgewinden!


----------



## Gunnar80 (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe seit zwei Monaten ein XC7.0.
Seit einigen Tagen haben ich auch dieses Knacken.

Speziell würde mich interessieren, wie es bei ca501 ausgegangen ist. Seine Beschreibung "vom geräusch her könnte es ein seilzug sein, der an den rahmen schläg" kommt dem sehr nahe.

Es knackt immer wenn ein Pedal 45° nach vorne zeigt, also genau, wenn wieder Druck auf das Pedal kommt.
Es knackt unabhängig davon, auf welchem Kettenblatt/Ritzel die Kette läuft.

Ich habe schon einige Punkte ausgeschlossen anhand der Canyon-Checkliste (http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=13&supportcenter_articles_id=33&page=1)

- Pedale sind gefettet eingebaut (auch erst 250 km alt) und es knackt auch, wenn ich nicht in den Klickies eingerastet bin
- Schnellspanner habe ich noch etwas fester gemacht, weiterhin knacken
- Sattel usw. entfällt, weil es auch im Wiegetritt knackt
- Cockpit enfällt, weil es auch beim Freihändigfahren auftritt
- Flachenhalterung entfällt, weil fest  und es knackt auch, wenn ich diese festhalte
- Antrieb(Kettenblattschrauben) sind fest
- Fahrwerksschrauben sind fest

Einzig das Schaltauge werde ich heute nachmittag noch mal gefettet neu montieren.
Die Züge würde ich mal ausschließen, weil das Knacken auch bei sauberem neuen Rad bereits leise auftrat.

Dummerweise hat der Canyon-Service erst einen Termin Mitte August frei und ich will am Samstag in die Alpen.

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeee 

Viele Grüße
Gunnar


----------



## Bikebmin (18. Juli 2011)

"vom geräusch her könnte es ein seilzug sein, der an  den rahmen schläg"

Dann locker den doch mal mittels schieben/ziehen unterhalb des Tretlagers, so das er nicht mehr so nah anliegt.

Ansonsten hatte bei mir das Fetten und satte Anziehen der Pedale geholfen. Ist bis heute kein "Ticken / Knacken" mehr zu hören.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (18. Juli 2011)

Gunnar80 schrieb:


> - Sattel usw. entfällt, weil es auch im Wiegetritt knackt



trotzdem Fetten, dein Rahmen verwindet sich beim Fahren leicht und das kann ein knacken verursachen.

VG


----------



## Gunnar80 (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Hilfestellungen.

- Schaltauge war relativ trocken, ist jetzt gut gefettet montiert
- Sattel gereinigt und gefettet montiert
- Kabelführung unterm Tretlager hin und her gerüttelt und bisl WD40 dazwischen

... es KNACKT NOCH 

Jetzt geht's zum local Dealer. Der freut sich sicher, wenn ich mit nem Canyon komme und ein Problem habe ...

Melde mich wieder ...


----------



## Bikebmin (18. Juli 2011)

Hi,

WD40 wird zwar oft gelobt, es gibt aber auch kritische Stimmen. In einigen Fällen hat es zu Lackablösungen an z.B. Motorradfelgen geführt (beim Entfernen von Kettenfett).

Zum Schmieren oder Fetten verwende ich es nicht mehr. Wenn Du damit die Lagerstellen "geschmiert" hast, dann solltest Du es evtl. mal mit normalem Öl (z.B. Motoröl) versuchen. 
WD40 kann auch Fettfüllungen anlösen / verdünnen.


----------



## Gunnar80 (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

WD40 habe ich nur in die Durchführung des Seilzugs durch die Schwinge gesprüht. Da ist der Seilzug in einer zusätzlichen Hülle. Ich dachte evtl. knarrt diese Hülle in der Durchführung.

Der Händler hatte noch eine Idee.

- Lagerschalen des Tretlagers nicht fest genug bzw. nicht plan anliegend. Das werde ich morgen mal untersuchen.
- Die Pedale sind übrigens gefettet montiert und bombenfest. Falls es die Lagerschalen auch nicht sind, werde ich aber trotzdem die Pedale von meinem Zweitbike montieren.

Ich bin echt gespannt und noch voller Hoffnung. 

Grüße
Gunnar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunnar80 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

- Kurbeln und Lagerschalen gereinigt und neu gefettet
- Pedale gereinigt und gefettet montiert

Noch immer keine Spur von der Ursache ...

Der Canyon-Support sagte noch, dass ich als letzte Möglichkeit die Gelenkbuchsen der Dämpfer-Hebelei reinigen und prüfen könnte.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Cortezsi (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

kannst Du bitte mal der Übersichtlichkeit halber auflisten, was Du schon alles probiert hast?

Schuß ins Blaue vorab:
- Pedale/Schuhplatten
- Kassette gefettet/fest
- Naben fest


----------



## Gunnar80 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Danke für die Ideen.

Hier die Übersicht der bereits geprüften Dinge (aus den vorhergegangenen Threads zusammenkopiert):

Ich habe schon einige Punkte ausgeschlossen anhand der Canyon-Checkliste (http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/...s_id=33&page=1)

- Pedale sind gefettet eingebaut (auch erst 250 km alt) und es knackt auch, wenn ich nicht in den Klickies eingerastet bin
- Schnellspanner habe ich noch etwas fester gemacht, weiterhin knacken
- Sattel usw. entfällt, weil es auch im Wiegetritt knackt
- Cockpit enfällt, weil es auch beim Freihändigfahren auftritt
- Flachenhalterung entfällt, weil fest  und es knackt auch, wenn ich diese festhalte
- Antrieb(Kettenblattschrauben) sind fest
- Fahrwerksschrauben sind fest
- Schaltauge war relativ trocken, ist jetzt gut gefettet montiert
- Sattel gereinigt und gefettet montiert
- Kabelführung unterm Tretlager hin und her gerüttelt und bisl WD40 dazwischen
- Kurbeln und Lagerschalen gereinigt und neu gefettet
- Pedale gereinigt und gefettet montiert

Die Schuhplatten können es nicht sein, weil es auch mit Keller-Tempelflitzern knackt.

Werde heute abend noch:
- XT-Pedale komplett wechseln (sind aber wie auch das Rad erst 250km alt), bisher nur gereinigt und gefettet.
- Kassette auf Festigkeit prüfen und fetten
- Nabenspiel prüfen und festziehen
- Fahrwerk-Hebelei fetten und prüfen

So ein Streß so kurz vor der Tour!


----------



## Bikebmin (20. Juli 2011)

Hmmm,

was noch sein könnte:
- zu wenig Fett an den Pedalgewinden / Auflageflächen Pedal-Kurbelarm, daher "trockene" Stelle, die knackt?
- Speichenspannung geprüft??? (Du hattest aber wohl gesagt, daß es immer nur in einer bestimmten Pedalposition auftritt...)?
- defektes Kettenglied?

Könnte jemand (oder Du während "jemand" fährt) neben hergehen um die Stelle zu lokalisieren?

Ansonsten freu Dich. Wird dann ja garantiert eine knackige Tour.


----------



## Cortezsi (20. Juli 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> - defektes Kettenglied?



Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Wie erkennt man zweifellos ein defektes Kettenglied?


----------



## Deleted 169926 (20. Juli 2011)

sieht anders aus als die anderen :-$

Kette richtig sauber machen und dann genau angucken und neu schmieren


----------



## Bikebmin (20. Juli 2011)

Naja, die Frage von Cortezi ist schon nicht verkehrt.....

Klar, gucken kann man und reinigen beseitigt ggfs. Verunreinigungen, die auch Geräusche machen können. Aber ob man da immer einen Unterschied sieht!? Es könnte ein anders verpresster Niet sein.

Ich lasse die Kette "durch die Hand laufen" und bewege einzelne oder mehrere Glieder in Längs- und Querrichtung auf Gängigkeit oder Geräusche. Zweifellos wird das erst, wenn man den verdächtigen (defekten) Niet rausgedrückt hat.
Ich hatte eine Kette, da waren nur die Niete vom Kettenschloss extrem eingelaufen.

@Cortezi
Ehrliche Frage an Dich - Ist das von mir beschriebene sinnvoll oder ist das Quatsch bzw. gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? 
Längungsverschleiß wäre mit der Lehre oder zur Not mit dem Lineal zu messen.

FRAGE @ ALL:
Bei Motorrädern hat man früher die Ketten (ohne O-Ringe) nach längerer Laufleistung in heißem, verflüssigten Kettenfett gebadet, damit die innere Schmierung wieder aufgebaut wurde.
War nicht schlecht, aber eine ziemliche Sauerei.
Macht man das eigentlich auch bei Fahrradketten?


----------



## bobais (20. Juli 2011)

Hatte auch "das Knacken" an meinem AM 6.0. In den Griff hab ichs durch Kettensprühfett (kein Wd40) oben wo die Seilzüge in den Rahmen reingehen, bei den Löchern des Flaschenhalters und unten wo die Seilzüge aus dem Rahmen rausgehen (Radl auf den Kopf stellen) und nicht sparen mit dem guten Stoff. Nach dem nächsten Ausritt war dann Schluss


----------



## Gunnar80 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

toll, dass so viele Ihre Ideen einbringen!
Ich war gestern abend wieder fleißig, bin aber nur ein kleines Stück weitergekommen.
Inzwischen kann ich das Knacken auch im Stand nachvollziehen, wenn ich mich mit der Schulter anlehne, nach links kippen lassen und dann die Vorderradbremse ziehe und ordentlich das linke Pedal belaste.
Wie bei c681 gibt es manchmal ein weiteres Knacken, wenn ich die Belastung löse.
Mein Frau konnte es auch nachstellen, so dass ich es in Schwingenaufnahme oder Radlager/Kurbel/Kettenblätter orten konnte. Genauer war das leider nicht möglich. Pedale und Hinterbau könnten komplett ausgeschlossen werden. 

- Ritzel, Speichen und Nabe sind trotzdem auch überprüft
- Habe Dämpferaufnahme und Radlager aufgemacht und gereinigt. 
- Das Schwingenlager habe ich nicht komplett auseinandergenommen, da ist ein Kugellager hinter Abdeckkappen zu sehen, was aber total sauber ist.

*Wie würde brennend interessieren, wie ca501 und c681 das Problem lösen konnten. Das klingt sehr gleich! Gibt es die beiden hier noch?*

Übrigens habe ich Truativ Lager, Kettenblätter und Kurbel SRAM X9. Details siehe Canyon Homepage beim aktuellen Nerve XC7.0.
Werde heute nachmittag noch mal zum Händler fahren, evtl. kann er es besser Orten mit Profi-Ohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (21. Juli 2011)

Hast Du mal Schnellspanner von einem anderen Rad (welches natürlich nicht auch knackt ;-) ) eingebaut?

Dasselbe von einem anderen Rad würde ich aus ausprobieren mit:
- der Kette
- vorderen und/oder hinteren LRS

Wegen der Kette:
Meine obige Frage war ernst gemeint und ich weiß dazu auch nichts.

Insgesamt immer schwierig solch eine Ferndiagnose.


----------



## c681 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Gunnar,
ich fuehle mich gerade als hoerte ich meine eigene Geschichte noch einmal. 
Ich habe vom Haendler meines vertrauens das Tretlager ausbauen und ueberpeuefen lassen. Er hat es neu gefettet und dabei festgestellt dass die Rechte Lagerschale nicht korrekt angezogen war. Ob das fetten oder die Schale das eigentliche Problem war kann ich nicht sagen, vermute aber die Schale. 
Ich habe das Knacken nun nur noch extrem selten bei besonders harten
 Lastwechseln und da auch nur 3-4 knackser. 
Ein Tipp: sollte die werkstatt deines vertrauens das problem loesen, lass dir eine Rechnung geben und sprich mit Canyon. 
Alles in allem war es kein grosses Ding, bis auf die Tatsache dass man sich beim Haendler doof vorkommt wenn man mit nem neuen Canyon auf der Matte steht. 

Berichte mal ob es geholfen hat.


----------



## SamyJenkins (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte jetzt neuerdings auch mehrfach das Knacken in bestimmten Pedalstellungen auf Last, allerdings immer erst nach Stundenlangem fahren auf ziemlich matschigen/sandigen trails.

Habe nach der Fahrt das Rad ausgiebig abgespritzt (dabei nur darauf geachtet kein Wasser mit Druck auf die Simmeringe der Gabel zu sprühen), anschließend mit einem Kompressor trockengeblasen und geschmiert.

Anschließend war das Knacken jedes mal weg.

Will sagen: Manchmal hört es sich nach einem schwerwiegenden Defekt an, ist aber nur ein (oder mehrere) Sandkorn/-körner im "Getriebe" 

P.S: Es handelt sich dabei um ein Nerve XC 7.0


----------



## marci911 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt extra wegen diesem Thread hier angemeldet! Dieses Knacken lässt mir keine Ruhe mehr...
Ich habe ein Nerve XC 8.0 seid Mai und angefangen zu knacken hat es nach ca. 250km... Der Rest ist genau wie bei den anderen Problematikern 
Nachdem ich wirklich alles gemacht, geputzt, geschmiert etc... hab, hab ich auch mit Canyon tel.! Die freundliche Dame meinte dann zum Schluss das ich das Rad zur Inspektion bringen soll weil sie auch nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Ein Freund von mir fährt ein neues Grand Canyon AL 7.0, ca.200km und das knackt ebenfalls.

Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen das es auch nicht mehr die ganze Zeit knackt, sondern erst nach einer Weile fahren... Und ich denke das es von der Kette kommen kann, denn wenn sie frisch geputzt und geschmiert ist, ist Ruhe. Putze und öle sie nach jeder richtigen Fahrt!

Ich werde das Rad im Sept. oder Okt. persönlich zum Kundendienst zu Canyon bringen, weil mich das interessiert was sie sagen und wie sie vorgehen.
Mir wurde versichert dass das Rad nicht beschädigt ist oder dadurch beschädigt wird! Aber nervend ist es allemal...

Schönen Abend, Grüße


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2011)

Hattest du einmal einen Kettenklemmer?
Was dabei passieren kann ist, das ein Kettenglied verbiegt und anschließend knackt. Womit putzt und ölst du deine Kette?
Und Leute::
hört blos auf eure Bikes mit dem Wasserschlauch und Spülmittel  zu putzen! Schon garnicht mit dem Hockdruckreiniger


----------



## Bikebmin (21. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Und Leute::
> hört blos auf eure Bikes mit dem Wasserschlauch und Spülmittel  zu putzen! Schon garnicht mit dem Hockdruckreiniger





@cortezsi  
Schade, ich dachte Du hättest noch Tipps gehabt. Ich bin kein Profischrauber, komme aber als ambitionierter Heimschrauber mit qualitativ guten Bordmitteln und Erfahrung ziemlich weit. 
Von daher bin ich für Hinweise etc. immer dankbar! Und da konnte ich hier im Forum schon einiges mitnehmen (zum Beispiel die gefetteten Pedalgewinde).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyJenkins (21. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> hört blos auf eure Bikes mit dem Wasserschlauch und Spülmittel  zu putzen!



Kannst du das näher erläutern? Ich dachte wenn ich nicht direkt auf Dichtungen/Simmerringe wasser Spritze, für sensible Stellen feuchte Lappen verwende und anschließend alles schmiere ist das kein Problem?!


----------



## marci911 (21. Juli 2011)

Kettenklemmer, hm, nicht wirklich! Einmal am Umwerfer leicht, aber nichts wildes... 
Reinigen mit ner Art Sprühöl, da fällt mir der Name grad nicht ein, werd aber nochmal nachsehen. Danach durch ein altes Frotteehandtuch ziehen. Und ölen mit F100 Kettenöl... 

Ich bin wirklich vorsichtig und gehe penibel mit meinen Sachen um, deshalb kann ich mir schwer vorstellen das die Kette schon nach 250 km den Geist aufgegeben hat. Aber sein kann natürlich alles...


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. Juli 2011)

marci911 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ein Freund von mir fährt ein neues Grand Canyon AL 7.0, ca.200km und das knackt ebenfalls.
> 
> ...



Mein GC AL 8.0 SE knackt auch manchmal...besonders gerne wenn ich es, was selten vorkommt, feinsäuberlich gewaschen habe...als hätte es eine Allergie gegen sauberes Wasser. Ich habe eine super Lösung dafür gefunden:

- MP3-PLayer......hilft bei jedem Knacken...egal woher...

Besten Gruß


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2011)

marci911 schrieb:


> Kettenklemmer, hm, nicht wirklich! Einmal am Umwerfer leicht, aber nichts wildes...
> Reinigen mit ner Art Sprühöl, da fällt mir der Name grad nicht ein, werd aber nochmal nachsehen. Danach durch ein altes Frotteehandtuch ziehen. Und ölen mit F100 Kettenöl...
> ..



Also doch Kettenklemmer. Dabei kann ein Kettenglied verbogen sein. Kontrollier mal die Kette
Sprühöl auf der Kette ist Gift, das wäscht das Schmiermittel aus den Gelen ken und Röllchen. Mein Tip Getriebeöl ein Tropfen auf jedes Röllchen


----------



## Gunnar80 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

beruhigend, dass noch mehr von euch das Knacken haben. Dann scheint es  ja momentan ein regelmäßiges Problem bei Canyon zu geben. Das erklärt  evtl. auch die kurzen Lieferzeiten 
Spaß beiseite:
Mein Händler ist natürlich nicht gegeistert, dass ich ihm ein  Problem-Canyon auf den Hof stelle. Das Tretlager ist es seiner Meinung  nach nicht, das hatte ich ja auch schon auseinander und gereinigt.
Er vermutet trockene Buchsen/Lager am Hinterbau. Das überträgt sich nach vorne und es klingt so, als ob es vom Bereich Tretlager käme. Aufgrund der Garantie muss aber Canyon den ganzen Hinterbau  auseinander nehmen und die Buchsen und Lager der Schwinge, Umlenker usw.  fetten. 
Da es aber morgen in die Alpen gehen soll, ist dafür keine Zeit.
Es wird also ein langer Abend im Keller werden. 
So ein Riesen-Dreck! Mir ist echt die Lust an Internet-Bikes vergangen.  Solange alles super läuft oder man Zeit hat, gut, aber so ... 
Sobald ich die Ursache gefunden habe, sage ich Bescheid!

Ach und einen anderen Schnellspanner werde ich mal ausprobieren. Kette schließe ich aus, weil es ja abhängig von der Verwindung des Rades knackt. Immer in der gleichen Pedalstellung und damit Verwindung des Rades. Die Kette würde ja mal hier mal dort knacken, je nach Übersetzung.


----------



## Zaphod1 (22. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hast du die Pedalgewinde auch vor dem Einschrauben gefettet?



genau das war bei mir der fall


----------



## Rodeoflip (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Möchte mich auch in dieses Thema einklinken. Habe ein Nerve XC 9.0 von 2011. Bei mir tritt ebenfalls dieses Knacken beim Treten auf. Habe bereits die Pedale getauscht, hat aber nicht wirklich was verbessert. 
Jetzt möchte ich die Lagerschalen der Kurbel nachziehen bzw. fetten. Wie gehe ich da vor beim Kurbelrunternehmen? Hatte bisher keine X.0 Kurbel sondern eine XT. Ich sehe da am linken Pedal 2 Schrauben mit Sechkskant. Muss ich da zuerst die größere aufschrauben und dann die kleinere Innenliegende? 
Für eure Hilfe bin ich euch dankbar.

Rodeoflip


----------



## Bikebmin (22. Juli 2011)

Rodeoflip schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Möchte mich auch in dieses Thema einklinken. Habe ein Nerve XC 9.0 von 2011. Bei mir tritt ebenfalls dieses Knacken beim Treten auf. Habe bereits die Pedale getauscht, hat aber nicht wirklich was verbessert.
> Jetzt möchte ich die Lagerschalen der Kurbel nachziehen bzw. fetten. Wie gehe ich da vor beim Kurbelrunternehmen? Hatte bisher keine X.0 Kurbel sondern eine XT. Ich sehe da am linken Pedal 2 Schrauben mit Sechkskant. Muss ich da zuerst die größere aufschrauben und dann die kleinere Innenliegende?
> ...



Pedale nur getauscht oder auch Gewinde gefettet?

Und wegen Zerlegen etc. einfach mal googeln bzw. bei SRAM auf der HP gucken. Gibt da diverse Anleitungen etc..


----------



## Rodeoflip (22. Juli 2011)

Die Pedale habe ich ordentlich gefettet(Gewinde und Scheibe).
Habe versucht, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, das linke Pedal ab zu montieren. Dazu habe ich einen 8er Imbusschlüssel verwendet. Das komische ist dass ich die Schraube im Gegenuhrzeigersinn etwa eine halbe Umdrehung öffnen konnte. Dann stieg der Wiederstand an. Ist das so richtig? Will da nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## hannes57 (23. Juli 2011)

an meinem alpinist war es der sattel, die schraube mit der der sattel an der stuetze befestigt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marci911 (23. Juli 2011)

hannes57 schrieb:


> an meinem alpinist war es der sattel, die schraube mit der der sattel an der stuetze befestigt ist.



Dann wäre m.E. aber im Wiegetritt Ruhe!? Und das ist es leider nicht...


----------



## Cortezsi (24. Juli 2011)

Nochmal:

Kam schon was raus mit anderen Schnellspannern?
Bei mir hatte es auch mal geknackt und es lag am vorderen Schnellspanner. Diesen habe ich (vorallem im Hebelbereich) und auch die Aufnahme in der Gabel (evtl. Lackplatzer) sauber gemacht und dann war es weg.


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Juli 2011)

Und kam jetzt was raus?


----------



## Skeal (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte mein 2007er Nerve XC9 auch deswegen beim Händler,

der hat dann folgende Dinge gemacht:
- Tretlagerschalen getauscht
- Kompletten Hinterbau neu ausgerichtet und Lager gefettet
- Tretlager plangefräst (also am Rahmen  )
- Pedale rausgeschraubt und neu gefettet
- Schaltauge neu ausgerichtet, da verbogen
- Kette getauscht

Das war im Rahmen eines Service und jetzt habe ich keinerlei knacken mehr


----------



## Gunnar80 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tour war ein voller Erfolg. Wir haben die Alpen wieder einmal besiegt.
Am letzten Abend vor der Tour, habe ich (vor dem Packen) bis 22 Uhr aus purer Verzweiflung den oberen Umlenkpunkt (oben am Dämpfer, aber hinter dem Sattelrohr, da wo es nach nach unten zur Hinterachse geht) auseinandergenommen und gefettet (sauber war es).
Dann ging mir die Zeit aus und ich habe in alle restlichen Umlenkpunkte des Hinterbaus etwas Sprühöl gesprüht. Am Abend war das Knacken noch zu hören, aber nachdem es eingezogen war, war auf der gesamten Tour Ruhe.

Es war also einer der Umlenkpunkte des Hinterbaus.
Ja, WD40 ist nicht gut, aber Alpentour mit knackendem Hinterbau noch weniger.
Werde den Hinterbau nun zerlegen, reinigen und vernünftig fetten.

Vielen Dank für euren Beistand und die vielen Tipps! 
Ich war übrigens ansonsten von dem Bike total begeistert. Alle hatten Probleme, nur mein ehemaliges Sorgenkind war komplett friedlich!

Viele Grüße
Gunnar


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Juli 2011)

Prima, Entknacken ist und bleibt die undankbarste Aufgabe.


----------



## Bikebmin (29. Juli 2011)

@Gunnar80

Supi, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## laleso (29. Juli 2011)

Genau das war bei mir auch.
Bereits nach 100km hat das Nerve geknackt wie ein verrostetes Klapprad.
Genau wie bei euch waren die meisten Kugellager verdreckt/verrostet.
Zwei Stück drehten sich erst gar nicht mehr.
Hab dann welche aus Edelstahl eingebaut, seit dem ist Ruhe.
Ich denke die Original-Lager sind irgendwelche No-Name China-Lager.
Die beiden Hauptlager (FAG) waren allerdings noch o.k.


----------



## marci911 (29. Juli 2011)

Oh, ok ! Danke für den Tip!! Dann werde ich mir mal die Lager anschauen... das würde mich dann aber doch nachdenklich stimmen, wenn da so schlechte Lager verbaut wären. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (29. Juli 2011)

Laleso, das ist Kokolores! Nach 100km können die Lager eines Neurades kaum schon verrostet sein! 

IMHO dürften Lager eh immer aus Edelstahl sein oder zumindest vergütete Oberflächen haben. Egal ob die aus Kina oder von Sonstwoher kommen!?

An meinem Nerve MR hat es in den 1 1/2 Jahren nur von den Pedalen her geknackt. Und das ließ sich durch gezieltes Ölen und Fetten beheben. Dank kompetenten(!) Tipps aus dem Forum hier. 
Und rosten tut an dem ganzen Rad bisher noch gar nix! Nichtmal ansatzweise die Kette.


----------



## marci911 (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab grad mal die Lager gecheckt und alles nochmal abgefettet... Aber das hat alles noch sehr gut ausgesehen! Naja, das wird schon... spätestens bei der Inspektion.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich auch wegen dem selben Problem hier registriert. Es wurde zwar schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben, aber vielleicht lebt die Diskussion ja durch das Canyon Sparbuch 2011 wieder auf. Mein Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) ist gerademal 3 Wochen alt und 150 Kilometer gelaufen. Und das Knacken ist exakt wie bereits von c681 und Gunnar80 ausführlich erläutert. Da ich mir mit meinem Nerve nicht die Nerven zerstören möchte und ich 200 Kilometer von Koblenz entfernt wohne, werde ich mir wohl umgehend einen Werkstatttermin regeln und den ausgedruckten Beitrag mal mitnehmen oder evtl. den Link schonmal vorab als e-Mail an Canyon senden. Das Knacken bei einem Neurad nichts ungewöhnliches ist mag ja sein. Jedoch ist es meiner Meinung nach die Aufgabe von Canyon eine Grundlösung für ein Problem zu finden an dem sich die "Neuradbesitzer sprichwörtlich die Zähne ausbeißen". Der technische Support auf der Canyon Homepage bietet doch für viele gängige Probleme Abhilfe! Warum nicht auch bei diesem bekannten Problem? Der Support für "Abhilfe bei Knacken und Knarzen" ist hier leider nicht ausreichend um das Problem zu beheben.

Bis zum Werkstatttermin wird es warscheinlich noch etwas dauern. Also denke ich das jeder weitere Beitrag hier von Canyon zur Kenntnis genommen wird. Ich das die Kritik von uns Canyonkunden auf positive Resonanz stößt und vielleicht ein zusätzlicher Beitrag im tech. Support von Canyon landet.

Grüße


----------



## Biker80 (17. Oktober 2011)

Das Tretlager meines 5 Monate alten XC 9 knackt auch. Nach der ersten Kontaktaufnahme mit Canyon wird mir eine Erstinspektion empfohlen, bei der betroffene Teile, welche in einen Gewährleistungsfall zählen, kostenlos ausgetauscht werden. 

Bei einem Blick in den FAQs wird deutlich, dass Canyon Verschleißteile (zu dem gemäß Canyon auch Lager zählen) aus dem gesetzlichen Gewährleitungszeitraum von 2 Jahren  ausnimmt und stattdessen auf 90 Tage begrenzt. Warum nur 90 Tage? Ich dachte immer bei der Gewährleistung (Sachmängelhaftung) handelt es sich um eine gesetzliche Sache.

Wer sagt wozu Verschleißteile zählen und kann Canyon die gesetzliche Gewährleistungsfrist  für durch Canyon definierte Verschleißteile auf 90 Tage begrenzen? Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber müsste so was nicht auch in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen hinterlegt sein (ist  nicht) ?

Vermutlich wird auch das Lager selber nicht defekt sein sondern wie hier öfters zu lesen ist das Fett fehlen. Aber irgendwie seh ich nicht ein dass ich für die Nachbesserung 49Euro (Inspektionskosten) zahlen soll und 300km fahren muss weil bspw. 90 Tage rum sind.


----------



## mirobiker (18. Oktober 2011)

Biker80 schrieb:


> Das Tretlager meines 5 Monate alten XC 9 knackt auch. Nach der ersten Kontaktaufnahme mit Canyon wird mir eine Erstinspektion empfohlen, bei der betroffene Teile, welche in einen GewÃ¤hrleistungsfall zÃ¤hlen, kostenlos ausgetauscht werden.
> 
> Bei einem Blick in den FAQs wird deutlich, dass Canyon VerschleiÃteile (zu dem gemÃ¤Ã Canyon auch Lager zÃ¤hlen) aus dem gesetzlichen GewÃ¤hrleitungszeitraum von 2 Jahren  ausnimmt und stattdessen auf 90 Tage begrenzt. Warum nur 90 Tage? Ich dachte immer bei der GewÃ¤hrleistung (SachmÃ¤ngelhaftung) handelt es sich um eine gesetzliche Sache.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das ist schon (juristisch) richtig so: Versuch mal nach 2 Jahren ein Leuchtmittel (GlÃ¼hlampe) auf GewÃ¤hrleitung zu tauschen... oder Scheibenwischer beim Auto... Akku beim Handy usw. Es Gibt da tatsÃ¤chlich Dinge (und das ja auch irgendwie zu recht), welche eine verkÃ¼rzte GewÃ¤hrleistungsfrist haben, da sie einem besonderen VerschleiÃ unterleigen. Hier muss dann wohl der NachweiÃ von einem selbst gebracht werden, dass ein Verarbeitungs- oder Matterialfehler Ursache des Defektes ist... Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Lager hier auch drunter fallen.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Biker80,

ich denke das Knacken im Tretlager-/Kurbelbereich ist ja beim Modell Nerve ein "generelles Problem" und tritt schon kurz nach der ersten Nutzung auf. Bei mir hat das Knarzen bereits nach 150 Kilometern eingesetzt. Bei dir hat es halt nur ein wenig später eingesetzt.

Mag schon stimmen das Tretlager, Bremsbeläge, Züge, etc. Verschleißteile sind und sich somit die Garantie auf 90 Tage beschränkt. Unabhängig davon ob es sich nun tatsächlich um einen Defekt oder einfach nur um unzureichende Fettung von Lagern oder Schraubverbindungen handelt, wenn ein Mangel so häufig (Dunkelziffer unbekannt) auftritt und schon kurz gefolgt auf die erste Nutzung, so muss Canyon meiner Ansicht nach reagieren.

Im Falle eines Defektes muss meiner Meinung nach Canyon auch über 90 Tage hinaus einen kostenlosen Austausch der defekten Bauteile durchführen und sich für den Regressfall an den Hersteller dieser Teile wenden. Es kann doch unmöglich sein, dass ein Lager schon nach 150 Kilometern den Geist aufgibt. Vielleicht bei einem Bike aus dem Baumarkt, aber nicht bei einem Canyon. Ich vermute jedoch das nicht defekte Komponeten Auslöser der Knack- und Knarzgeräusche sind.

Im Falle einer unzureichenden Fettung oder gelockerten Schraubverbindung handelt es sich wohl bei allen Nerve Modellen um die gleiche Stelle, welche dann auch das Knacken verursacht. Würde Canyon diese Stelle ausfindig machen und auf der Homepage die nötigen Arbeitsschritte (z.B. fetten eines bestimmten Lagers) veröffentlichen, so wären viele Nerve-Besitzer um einiges zufriedener.

Zufriedene Kunden = langfristige Bindung !!!

Also alles im Interesse von Canyon oder nicht? Hat sich schonmal jemand mal gefragt warum auf der Canyon Homepage kein eigenes Forum existiert? Wäre doch für Canyon der perfekte Kummerkasten. Die Qualität von Service und Bike würde deutlich zunehmen! Man könnte es ja meinetwegen so regeln, dass nur die Käufer von Bikes im Forum lesen und schreiben dürfen.

Das wär doch ne tolle Idee oder?

Ich versuche im Namen aller Nerve-Besitzer von Canyon zu erfahren woher das Knackgeräusch kommt (Lokalisierung) und wie man es wegbekommt (Lösung 4 Everybody).

Versprechen kann ich jedoch nichts! Warten wir mal gespannt den Termin ab. 

Gruß an Alle hier!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2011)

Kurzer Zwischenstand: Canyon kann mir erst im Dezember einen Werkstatttermin für mein 3 Wochen altes Nerve geben und jetzt kommts "ich soll das Bike nicht mehr benutzen!". 

Ich habe heute noch einen Brief geschrieben und um einen früheren Termin gebeten! Wenn ich eine Antwort erhalte werde ich es euch mitteilen! Ich bin wirklich entäuscht ich dachte ich wäre bei Canyon gut aufgehoben!


----------



## Biker80 (19. Oktober 2011)

mirobiker schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist schon (juristisch) richtig so: Versuch mal nach 2 Jahren ein Leuchtmittel (Glühlampe) auf Gewährleitung zu tauschen... oder Scheibenwischer beim Auto... Akku beim Handy usw. Es Gibt da tatsächlich Dinge (und das ja auch irgendwie zu recht), welche eine verkürzte Gewährleistungsfrist haben, da sie einem besonderen Verschleiß unterleigen. Hier muss dann wohl der Nachweiß von einem selbst gebracht werden, dass ein Verarbeitungs- oder Matterialfehler Ursache des Defektes ist... Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Lager hier auch drunter fallen.




Meiner Meinung nach sollte und darf bei einem Neurad ein Tretlagerlager nach einem knappen halben Jahr - geschweige denn wie bei  21XL12  nach drei Wochen - verschleißen. Denn dann wäre absoluter Schrott bei einem paar tausend Euro teurem Rad verbaut worden. 

Ich stell mal die Frage anders herum: Was muss seitens des Fahrradfahrers passieren um bei einem Tretlager einen Verschleiß nach ein paar wenigen hundert km zu erzwingen so dass man von Verschleiß sprechen kann und damit als Verschleißteil bezeichnet wird? 

Wenn das Radlager bei einem Neuwagen nach ein paar tausend km anfängt zu surren ..... Ich glaub dass Thema ist echt was für Juristen ...

Ich habe auch einen Werkstatttermin für Ende Nov angeboten bekommen. Das geht mal gar nicht. Service?


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es sich um ein defektes Tretlager handelt! Ich vermute eine andere Ursache! Was mich jedoch massiv stört ist das man mir für mein 3 Wochen altes Bike erst einen Termin im Dez geben will. Sowas gibts nirgendwo!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist aufgefallen das das Problem bei allen Nerve Modellen auftritt. Die unterschiedlichen Modelle haben unterschiedliche Tretlager. Ich hab beim XC 7.0 ein Sram X9 Innenlager. Shimano XT hat Hollowtech II. Deshalb auch die Vermutung das es kein Defekt ist und auch nicht am Tretlager liegt. Ich tippe auf den Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist ein Resonazkörper. Das bedeutet das Knacken kann z.B. vom Hinterbau kommen und der Rahmen leitet das Geräusch und man glaubt es im Bereich der Kurbel zu hören. Ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen. Aber wer weiß schon. Vielleicht sind es die Lager die den Rahmen zusammenhalten. Man kann nur spekulieren. Aber ich vermute bei den meisten Nerves hat das Knacken den gleichen Ursprung.


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich meine ich wenn ich sage das Problem tritt bei allen Nerve Modellen auf nicht generell bei jedem, sondern vielmehr das es bei einem XC 6.0, 7.0, 8.0, 9.0 und ebenso bei der AM Reihe auftreten kann.


----------



## LANDOs (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

habe auch das Knacken an der Kurbel meines AM 6.0.

Habe aber einen Werkstatttermin Anfang Januar bekommen.Werde das Bike aber bis dahin trotzdem weiter fahren.

Hat denn schon jemand eine Ursache gefunden. 

Gruß


----------



## majos1 (20. Oktober 2011)

Um das Knacken an meinem AM6.0 (SRAM X9) los zu werden, musste ich die Schrauben, die die Tretlagerachse auf der Antriebsseite fixieren, minimal nachziehen. War nicht viel, aber seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## LANDOs (20. Oktober 2011)

tja, wenn man weiß wo und wie also kein Problem


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo majos1,

ich hab in meinem Fotoalbum ein Bild der Sram x9 Kurbel hochgeladen mit 3 nummerierten Pfeilen die jeweils auf eine Schraubverbindung deuten. Vielleicht kannst du dir das Bild mal anschauen und hier schreiben welche der Schrauben du genau nachgezogen hast. 1, 2 oder 3??? Ich versuchs mal direkt hier einzufügen! Wenn nicht funktioniert bitte in meinem Album nachsehen!


----------



## majos1 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine keinen dieser Punkte. Habe leider kein passendes Bild gefunden, daher versuche ich es zu erklären. Du musst die Kurbel ausbauen und von innen auf das kleine Kettenblatt gucken - Verbindung Tretlagerachse mit der Antriebskurbel. Hier siehst du einen kleinen Kranz mit glaube ich 3 Schrauben. Die sind gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochen-steini (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei meinem Nerve XC 9 SL hat das Tretlager auch nach rd. 1000km angefangen zu knacken. Ausgebaut, entfettet bzw. gesäubert. Anschließend neu gefettet und eingebaut.
=> Jetzt ist Ruhe.

Für so was sende ich kein Rad ein. Dies sollte jeder selber machen können und hat den vorteil, daß ich nicht zig Wochen warten muß, bis ich das Bike wieder erhalte.

Gruß Steini​


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke majos1 und jochen-steini! Ich würde es natürlich auch vorziehen nicht extra nach Koblenz zu fahren und lange Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen zu müssen. Wenn man aber noch nie eine Kurbel und ein Tretlager ein- und ausgebaut hat ...
Ich will kein Gewinde beschädigen! Und ich müsste mir noch einen Drehmomentschlüssel kaufen. Und für einen halbwegs hochwertigen Schlüssel muss man schon mindestens 50 Bugs springen lassen. Einen Innenlagerschlüssel hab ich schonmal bestellt.

http://files.tradoria.de/04df02ba59...6/images/3144550fa22c8480b166cfe1552e1199.jpg

Ich hoffe der ist passend. Aber ob ich jetzt den Termin abwarte oder ob ich es selbst versuche weiß ich noch nicht! Ich will nur vermeiden, dass falls es sich um einen Defekt handeln sollte man mir Selbstverschulden unterstellt.

Ist irgendwie eine Zwickmühle!


----------



## majos1 (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hatte alles Fetten nichts gebracht. Es waren wirklich die Schrauben. Das Ausbauen ist wirklich keine Kunst. Keine Angst, da kann nichts kaputt gehen. Du brauchst nur einen 8ter Imbuss mit größerem Hebel und zur Arbeitserleichterung einen Gummihammer ( zusammen 5). Und einen Torx mit Hebel für die Schrauben die ich meine. Kette auf den kleinsten Gang. Mit dem 8ter mit schmackes den linken Arm ab. Kette vom Blatt auf das Tretlager legen. Leicht mit dem Gummihammer gegen die Tretlagerachse. Fertig. Beim Einbauen, fetten nicht vergessen.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke für deine Tipps majos1! Brauch man für die Kurbel wieder anzuschrauben nicht einen Drehmomentschlüssel? Steht doch vorne dran mit wieviel Nm die angezogen werden sollen.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1001568]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Bikebmin (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja, solltest Du.

Geht zur Not auch mit der Hand:
12 - 15Nm ist leicht fest angezogen, aber nicht mit Gewalt gedrückt.
48 - 54NM ist ordentlich angezogen, mit Druck aber immer noch nicht mit Gewalt.

Leicht fest und mit Druck hängt von Deiner Kontroller der Armpower und der Schrauberfahrung ab.

Je nachdem kann Dir jemand aus einer Autowerkstatt / Tankstelle mit einem Drehmo die Schrauben kontrollieren. Kaffeekasse nicht vergessen!


----------



## majos1 (22. Oktober 2011)

Einfach festknallen. Passt. Nm gewünscht.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich gehe jetzt mal zum Baumarkt um die Ecke. Gummihammer und ggf. Drehmo kaufen. Ich glaub aber im Baumarkt haben die nur Schrott. Für den Drehmo geh ich wohl besser zum Werkzeugfachhandel. Das Ding hält ja auch ein Leben lang. Also ne einmalige Investition. Fett hab ich im Internet bestellt. Wenn ich alles zusammen habe versuch ich mal mein Glück. Ich werde dann berichten ob es geholfen hat.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Bikebmin (22. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du den nicht regelmäßig nutzt, ist das IMHO zu teuer für Dich. Da kann man lieber bei einer Kfz-Werkstatt nachfragen, ob sie die Schrauben kontrollieren.
Zum Drehmo brauchst Du dann noch die Aufsätze für die "Schraubenköpfe". Am besten als "Ratschenkasten". Kosten in billiger Qualität ab 20 EUR aufwärts.
Da mußt Du gucken, was alles drin ist; welche Sechskant, Inbus etc. ob die für Deine Bedürfnisse dabei sind.
Drehmomentschlüssel müssen pfleglich behandelt werden! Das sind "Messinstrumente". Nach dem Gebrauch immer schön zurückstellen und ordentlich lagern! Sonst ist der schnell hinüber und löst nicht mehr korrekt aus.
Am Fahrrad empfiehlt sich ein "kleiner" Drehmo mit 1/4" Anschluss für die Aufsätze. Welcher Drehmo und worauf man achten sollte, sagt Dir auch die Suche hier bei MTB-News. 
Meist decken die nur einen kleinen Bereich ab. Der "kleine" Drehmo für die meisten Schrauben am Rad (Bereich von 3 - 15Nm) wird kaum die 48 - 54Nm machen können. Da braucht es dann zwei Drehmos.
Die kleinen, guten kosten ab 60 EUR aufwärts. Bei den größeren - die Du auch für den Reifenwechsel am Auto nutzen kannst - sind schon günstiger zu haben.
Du kannst auch beim Motorradladen wie POLO, Hein Gericke oder Louis gucken - falls einer bei Dir in der Nähe ist. Die verkaufen auch Fette, die man am Rad nutzen kann.
Mann sollte einen Drehmo auch nach ein paar Jahren Nutzung prüfen (kalibrieren) lassen - vor allem, wenn man am Rad so feine Schrauben mit kleinen Anzugsmomenten hat.
Fett, Lagerfett kannst Du neben den Motorradläden auch im Baumarkt oder bei ATU kaufen. Da braucht man IMHO keine "speziellen Fahrradfette" - das ist IMHO nur Marketing.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung! Da ich mir vorgenommen habe zukünftig die Dinge selbst in die Hand zu nehmen werde ich wohl 100 Bugs springen lassen für einen anständigen Drehmomentschlüssel!

Der hat 5 bis 50 Nm! Ich denke damit ist alles abgedeckt!

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]+/-3% mit Prüfzertifikat nach DIN EN ISO 6789[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

http://www.seller-keller.de/werkzeugtechnik/index.php?cat=KAT2401&lang=DEU&product=KS-516.1422

Doch bevor ich irgendwas schraube fahr ich erstmal nach Kobelnz. Die sollen das Knacken lokalisieren. Dann lass ich mir erklären woher es kam und wie man es wegbekommt. Erfahrene Schrauber würden natürlich selbst Hand anlegen. Ich bin jedoch Rookie in der Hinsicht. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock alles zu zerlegen und wenn ich es dann nicht beheben kann und nach Koblenz fahre und die dann einen Defekt feststellen behaupten die noch ich hätte es selbst verursacht. Ich lass die Finger erstmal weg und lass die Profis ran.

Nach meinem Canyon Besuch versuch ich mich mal selbst als Schrauber für ab und an mal was zu reinigen und zu fetten! Ich denke der Kauf des Schlüssels lohnt sich. Den hat man ja ein Leben lang, wenn man ihn wie du schon sagtest pfleglich behandelt und nicht täglich benutzt. Also mir ist das die Kohle wert! Mag sein das nicht jeder soviel Geld für ein Werkzeug ausgeben möchte, aber das muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

freut mich zu hören und klingt vernünftig.

Syntace Torque Tool 5 - 20Nm liegt bei 90 EUR. Identisches Teil von Würth bei 75 EUR.
Dann gibt es noch den Mighty für 35 EUR (http://www.hibike.de/artikel/96390000/Mighty 1 4".html. Ob der was taugt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Interessant könnte noch das hier sein, wenn Du gerne die Mountainbike liest: http://aboshop.outdoorchannel.de/mountainbike/2-jahresabo/2-jahresabo.html
Quasi zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. 

Stören würde mich bei Deinem Angebot die Anschlussgröße 3/8". 1/4" & 1/2" sind IMHO gängiger. Von der Marke habe ich auch noch nichts gehört. 
Top sind Werkzeuge von Hazet, aber auch teuer. Brüder Mannesmann oder Proxxon geht auch.
Billige No Name Sets aus dem Baumarkt können nicht nur schnell kaputt gehen, sie können wegen der ungenaueren Fertigung/Passform auch Schraubenköpfe versauen.

Google mal zum Thema Drehmomentschlüssel / Torque Tool (oder auch Mighty) hier im Forum. Da gibt es ein paar gute Tipps für den Kauf.
Oder poste Deine Frage im TechTalk.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke Bikemin für die Tipps. Ich glaub 3/8 ist kein Problem, weils Adapter gibt. 3/8 auf 1/4 und 1/2. Hazet hab ich auch schon ein paar im Visier. Aber du hast vollkommen Recht. Die Dinger sind teuer! Qualität kostet halt. Proxxon deckt auch nicht den ganzen Bereich ab. Ich wär mit einem 5 bis 50 bzw. 60 Nm Schlüssel glücklicher als mit einem 2 bis 25 und einem 20 bis 100. Ich such nochmal und wenn ich was bestellt hab stell ich mal den Link hier ein. Ach ja und das mit dem MTB Magazin is en super Tipp! Danke nochmal!


----------



## Marathommi (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
habe das gleiche knacken am Nerve AM 6.0 nach 1,5 Jahren (Baujahr April 2010). Die Lager am Hinterbau und an der Sattelstrebe waren komplett trocken und rostig. Nachdem ich alle Lager gefettet habe ist das Knacken weg. Wo bekomme ich vernünftige Lager her? Vielleicht Keramiklager.
Gruß aus dem Teuto
Marathommi


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich fahr heut nach Koblenz. Ich hoffe der Mechaniker hat eine Lösung und beseitigt das lästige Knacksen! Ich werde natürlich hier berichten wie es gelaufen ist!

Grüße


----------



## 21XC12 (1. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

"Das Knacksen ist weg!"

Ursache war der Kurbelstern. Majos1 war mit seinem Tipp schon relativ nah dran. Ich hab auch die 3 Trox Schrauben auf der Rückseite des Kurbelsterns angezogen. Hat leider nicht geholfen. In der Canyon Werkstatt hat man den Kurbelstern komplett zerlegt und überall Shimano Montagepaste reingeschmiert. Quasi an alle Kontaktpunkte der 3 Zahnräder und wo der Kurbelarm mit dem Kurbelstern verbunden ist. Scheint ein bekanntes Problem bei der X9 Kurbel zu sein. Der Mechaniker von Canyon hat von Anfang an vermutet, dass das Geräusch vom Kurbelstern kommt. Warum steht das nicht im technischen Support? 

"Jedenfalls steht es jetzt hier im Forum!" 

Ich drücke jedem dessen Nerve noch knarzt und knackst die Daumen und hoffe mein Tipp verschafft Abhilfe!

Grüße


----------



## Biker80 (1. November 2011)

Was hast du gemacht dass du anstatt im Dezember jetzt schon einen Termin bei Canyon bekommen hast? : -) Ich muss noch bis Ende Nov. warten. Musstest du was für das Auseinandernehmen bei Canyon bezahlen? Hoffe mal nicht für dein erst wenige Wochen altes Rad.


  Bin mal gespannt was für das Knacken an meinem Rad verantwortlich ist (XO-Carbon-Kurbel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. November 2011)

Hallo Biker80,

ich habe einen Brief an die Geschäftsleitung geschrieben. Nach einigen Tagen meldete sich eine Mitarbeiterin und bot mir einen früheren Termin an. Jetzt habe ich einen Tag Urlaub weniger! Zumindest konnte das störende Geräusch beseitigt werden. Wenig witzig fand ich auch, dass man mir bei Ankunft verkündete ich habe gar keinen Termin. Der Herr war freundlich und es wurden mir keine Kosten in Rechnung gestellt. Hätte man von mir auch noch Geld verlangt wäre mir wahrscheinlich der Geduldsfaden gerissen.
Bitte berichte nachdem du bei Canyon warst deine Erfahrungen. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute und viel Glück. Ich denke die regeln das schon. Nur einzig schade ist die verlorene Zeit. Ich war mit der Freundin einfach ein paar Stunden in der Stadt. Wir haben bei schönem Wetter im Freien was Kleines gegessen und sind im Löhrcenter durch die Geschäfte spaziert. So war die Zeit Dank meiner Freundin nicht wirklich verloren.

Wenn du mit der linken Hand die Vorderradbremse ziehst und mit der rechten Hand den Kurbelarm packst und diesen feste nach unten drückst und ein Knacksen entsteht vermute ich ist die Ursache die gleiche wie bei mir. Dann kannst du dir den Besuch wirklich sparen. Wenns dir nicht zu umständlich ist versuch es einfach. Bau die Kurbel ab und zerleg den Stern. Reinigen und anschließend schön mit ausreichend Shimano Montagepaste wieder zusammenschrauben. Und nicht nur die Schrauben sondern auch die Kontaktflächen, d.h. wo Zahnräder Kontakt haben und die Verbindung von Achse und Stern schön einschmieren. Ausreichend bedeutet in dem Fall gut drauf knallen und nach der Montage überschüssige Paste einfach wegwischen. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir und anderen helfen.

Grüße


----------



## jochen-steini (3. November 2011)

Nimm Proxon. Habe ich mir auch mal zugelegt. Kaufst du 2: den kleinen von 6-30/s und den mittleren bis 100/s. Kosten zusammen ca. 80-90 EURONEN und die halten ein Leben lang.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## 21XC12 (3. November 2011)

Hey Jochen,

Danke! Hab mir den Proxxon MC 30 und MC 100 gekauft für 90 Bugs zzgl. 6 Bugs Versand. Billiger gabs die nicht im Netz! Sehen auf jeden Fall top aus und auch die Homepage von Proxxon lässt nur gute Qualität erwarten. 

Gibts am Bike eigentlich Schrauben die mit 5 Nm oder weniger angezogen werden müssen?

Gruß


----------



## jochen-steini (3. November 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hey Jochen,
> 
> Gibts am Bike eigentlich Schrauben die mit 5 Nm oder weniger angezogen werden müssen?
> 
> Gruß


 
z.B. am Carbonlenker oder am Vorbau 4-6 Nm.

Die Sicherungsschraube der Bremsbelage z.B. 1-2 Nm.
Aber sowas macht mal von Hand mit Gefühl.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Bikebmin (3. November 2011)

Dann war es wohl doch kein Quietschen, sondern ein Knacken und Majos1 ganz nah dran, was? 

Und das hast Du nicht selber lokalisieren können und bist extra an einem Urlaubstag nach Koblenz gefahren, einschließlich Einschaltung der GF von Canyon.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. November 2011)

Danke Jochen für die rasche Antwort! Hab keine Carbonteile an meinem Bike! Ich hoffe das ich nicht so eine schlechte Motorik habe und die 1-2 Nm auch ohne Drehmomentschlüssel schaffe. 

Ja Bikebmin es war ein Knacken und Majos1 war ganz nah dran. Auf die Idee die Kurbel komplett zu zerlegen und ordentlich Shimano Montagepaste drauf zu klatschen wär ich jedoch von selbst nicht gekommen. Insofern war ein Besuch bei Canyon schon erforderlich und ich bin ja auch ein wenig schlauer wie vorher! Letzlich kann ich sagen es hat sich schon gelohnt. Sollte es jedoch wieder Probleme geben werde ich versuchen einen Mechaniker in der Werkstatt ans andere Ende zu bekommen. Wird wohl schwierig, aber ich finde für Kunden sollte man jemanden der Fragen zur Technik beantworten kann zur Verfügung stellen! Das wäre insbesondere für Leute die nicht so erfahren sind ( ich meine natürlich mich :-D ) eine große Hilfe.

Grüße

PS: Wenn es knarzt einfach mal den Schnellspanner am Hinterrad fester ziehen! Ein Tipp von Canyon!


----------



## 21XC12 (10. November 2011)

Hab mir jetzt sogar noch nen Proxxon MC5 gekauft. Der kann 1-5 Nm. Aber haargenau! Is super fürs Cockpit und Bremsen. Da sind ausschließlich Schrauben die lt. Herstellermanuals mit < 5 Nm angezogen werden sollen! Der Proxxon MC100 ist schon ok, aber der MC30 deckt nicht den ganzen Bereich ab und war ein Fehlkauf. Besser hätte ich stattdessen den Syntace gekauft. Der deckt den Bereich von 1-20 Nm ab. Der MC30 nur 5-30 Nm. Der Syntace kostet zwar das Doppelte, aber man erhält noch 2 Jahre das Mountainbike-Magazin (2-Jahres Aboprämie). Jetzt hab ich im Endefekt auch 100 Bugs bezahlt für den MC30 und den MC5. Auf jeden fall bin ich jetzt für alles gerüstet und das ist die Hauptsache! ;-)


----------



## SaschaL (10. November 2011)

c681 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> habe mein Nerve nun 2 Wochen (150km) und schon Stress damit. Beim Treten mit mittlerer Belastung knackt es aus dem Bereich der Kurbel (X0) bzw des Tretlagers ...



Bei meinem neuen Grand Canyon AL 8.0 knackte es auch auf der linken Seite beim Belasten des Pedals.  Nachdem ich die Pedalgewinde nochmal ordentlich gefettet hatte, war das Knacken verschwunden - Glück gehabt!

Allen anderen drücke ich fest die Daumen, so ein Knacken stört ungemein und gehört an kein Fahrrad, egal wie alt.


----------



## Bikebmin (10. November 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt sogar noch nen Proxxon MC5 gekauft. Der kann 1-5 Nm. Aber haargenau! Is super fürs Cockpit und Bremsen. Da sind ausschließlich Schrauben die lt. Herstellermanuals mit < 5 Nm angezogen werden sollen! Der Proxxon MC100 ist schon ok, aber der MC30 deckt nicht den ganzen Bereich ab und war ein Fehlkauf. Besser hätte ich stattdessen den Syntace gekauft. Der deckt den Bereich von 1-20 Nm ab. Der MC30 nur 5-30 Nm. Der Syntace kostet zwar das Doppelte, aber man erhält noch 2 Jahre das Mountainbike-Magazin (2-Jahres Aboprämie). Jetzt hab ich im Endefekt auch 100 Bugs bezahlt für den MC30 und den MC5. Auf jeden fall bin ich jetzt für alles gerüstet und das ist die Hauptsache! ;-)



Soweit ich weiß, deckt auch der Syntace nicht unter 4 Nm ab. Ist baugleich mit dem von Würth und hat nur anderen Angaben zur Messtoleranz.
Ist aber auch egal. Für Schrauben unter 5 Nm gilt die allgemeine Meinung, daß man dafür keinen Drehmo braucht und das ganz locker mit der Hand machen kann.

Wenn Du kannst, solltest Du den MC5 wieder zurückgeben.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. November 2011)

Habe gestern meinen MC5 bekommen und ich bin glücklich mit dem Teil! Habe meine Ergon Klemmgriffe mit exakt 4.0 Nm und Bremsen und Schalthebel mit 3.0 Nm angezogen, genau wies im Manual geschrieben steht. Ich hätte die Griffe zum Beispiel niemals so fest angezogen. Auch bei den Bremsen und Schalttriggern wäre ich möglicherweise vorsichtiger vorgegangen. Also ich find es war ne gute Investition. Wenn ich jetzt von 185 mm auf 203 mm Rotor am Vorderrad umrüste brauch ich das Teil wieder. Zurückschicken will ichs nicht. Also ich find das Teil echt Klasse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker80 (23. November 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> "Das Knacksen ist weg!"
> 
> ...



Bei mir lag es ebenfalls am Kurbelstern. Wenn ich das richtig wiedergebe, wurde die Teile demontiert und mit Sprühwachs/Hohlraumversiegelung versehen wieder zusammen gebaut. 

Weiterhin habe ich mich nach den Resonanzen mit einhergehendem Brummgeräuschen erkundigt, die gelegentlich beim Bremsen entstehen und sich bis in den Sattel übertragen (siehe auch [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUXk-QE2A68"]Avid-Elixir.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia])
Demnach soll die Ursache in verglasten Bremsbelägen liegen. Das kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, da das Geräusch auch nach einem Bremsbelagwechsel bei mir gelegentlich auftritt.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. November 2011)

Einfach die Bremsbeläge rausholen und mit feinem Schleifpapier anrauen. Wenns dann noch schleift Schnellspanner fester ziehen und Bremse neu ausrichten. Wenn das nicht hilft auf organische Beläge wechseln. Wenn das auch nicht hilft ne kleinere Bremsscheibe oder eine komplett andere Bremsanlage verbauen. Mit den Bremsen hatte ich aber bis heute Gott sei dank noch keine Probleme und ich hab vorne auf eine größere Scheibe umgerüstet (203 mm). 

Für den Kurbelstern wurde Shimano Montagepaste verwendet!

Gruß


----------



## Ponte79 (7. September 2012)

So ich hab meine Geräusche vom Tretlager heute beseitigt und als ich sah woher das Geräusch kommt, war ich sehr erschrocken! 

Das Geräusch kam anfangs nur unter Last später dann sogar beim Drehen der Kurbel im Fahrradmontageständer. Pedalen raus - Kurbel gedreht -> Geräusch ist da... Kette runter genommen und Kurbel gedreht -> Geräusch noch vorhanden - aber warte mal - was ist das? *Da ist eine Schraube locker!* Es ist die rechte Schraube, welche die Schwinge mit dem Rahmen verbindet... Ich denke man kann es auf den Bildern gut erkennen. Was da alles hätte passieren können? Hinterbau fliegt weg bei 60kmh in einer Abfahrt? Uiuiui...


----------



## Ponte79 (8. September 2012)

So kleines Update: Heute nach circa 80km war diese VER****TE Schraube wieder locker... Kurbelabzieher natürlich nicht dabei, also aller paar hundert Meter angehalten und mit den Fingern so weit wie möglich nachgezogen. Werd morgen die Kubel nochmal demontieren und wenn die Schraube sich dann wieder nach ein paar KM lockert, muss ich as Bike wohl einschicken *kotz*


----------



## simdiem (9. September 2012)

Loctite mittelfest plus 10 Nm Drehmoment sollten dein Problem auf Dauer lösen...


----------



## Ponte79 (9. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Loctite mittelfest plus 10 Nm Drehmoment sollten dein Problem auf Dauer lösen...



Hey simdiem,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich dachte schon niemand interessiert sich dafür.... 
Auf Loctite wäre ich nicht gekommen, habe gerade 5ml bestellt - vielen Dank auch dafür!


----------



## Redshred (9. September 2012)

Hey  das ist das Hauptlager   das hat 22-25 Nm


----------



## Ponte79 (9. September 2012)

Redshred schrieb:


> Hey  das ist das Hauptlager   das hat 22-25 Nm



Danke


----------



## Ponte79 (1. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Loctite mittelfest plus 10 Nm Drehmoment sollten dein Problem auf Dauer lösen...



Loctite und 22Nm haben das Poblem gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

Ponte79 schrieb:


> Loctite und 22Nm haben das Poblem gelöst.



Sehr schön  . Ich wusste nicht, wieviel Nm an die Lagerstelle dürfen. Mit 10 Nm machste aber nichts falsch und halten wird es auch. 

Als Beispiel, beim neuen FRX wird keine Schraube größer 14 Nm angezogen. Und das muss bei weitem ganz andere Belastungen aushalten wie ein XC. 

Trotzdem gut, dass dir jemand das max. mögliche Drehmoment mitgeteilt hat. 

Gruß Simon

PS. Loctite übrigens nur aufs Gewinde und nicht auf den ganzen Schraubenschaft


----------

